# Fly casting lessons!



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be at bayview park again this friday afternoon!. Personalized casting lessons on the boat ramp, starting at 5:30. 1st lesson is free! Ive been teaching casting for 20 years now(FFF certified), come on out and get your cast fixed!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Captain, I know that Friday has come and gone, but where the heck is BVP? I googled this and couldn't find it  Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&g...qTtYUde4HYbe8ASA9ICABw&sqi=2&ved=0CI0BEPwSMAM


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you, I see what happened now, for some reason I had the idea it was PC dangit!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

a said:


> I will be at bayview park again this friday afternoon!. Personalized casting lessons on the boat ramp, starting at 5:30. 1st lesson is free! Ive been teaching casting for 20 years now(FFF certified), come on out and get your cast fixed!


Can't believe I missed this thread! I believe I got in touch with you a year or so ago about some lessons. Could definitely take advantage of some lessons...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I will prolly be there again this week....friday 8th @ 5:30
Just let me know if you plan on attending!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

a said:


> I will prolly be there again this week....friday 8th @ 5:30
> Just let me know if you plan on attending!


Planning on being there tomorrow? That's by the dog beach, right?


----------

